# Snail advice



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I couldn't resist today........ I got a snail for the little tank on my kitchen counter. I think its an apple snail. Its about the size of my fist, brownish yellow in color and a very round shell.

I read that I need to feed him veggies and he likes a temp of 72-75ish........ Right?

Any other advice you guys can offer me?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, the reason I had to have him was his size.......I've not seen a snail this big in any of my lfs's before.... usually they're the size of a marble but this thing is huge!

Oh, I need help coming up with a name too......


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds like you have yourself a nice big cana. It will enjoy veggies, fish pellet foods and any live plants it can find. One thing though, they do require a fairly large amount of water, maybe 5G just for the snail and that is with very frequent eater changes and generous filteration. They are messy the way big round goldfish are, very large bioload. For some, a little tank means 20G for some it means a 6G Eclipse. I don't know where you fall in that range 

violet


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

He's with my fry right now, but soon he'll be by himself. Its really convenient to do daily water changes if I need to, which by the looks of things, I will. I do have a 10 gallon that I can move him to if it warrants.....I just have feeder crickets in it now and I swap the two tanks if I have to. I guess I'll play it by ear?

Oh and I do kinda like "Mac" as a name! I already have a frog named Speedy (duh, 11 year old named him.....) so can't use that one again!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, I just have one of those tetra in tank filters on it now...........should I get something better?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

OH yeah and................how will he NOT burn himself on the heater?? I've seen him ON it! I guess he'll know when its too hot??


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Haha...one more question....... Is there any way to assume how old a snail is?? I'm picturing the rings on a tree telling how old the tree is......any kind of rule like that with snails?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

You really can't tell how old a snail is unless you know the hatch date. They don't have huge life spans. I think most apple/mystery snails live about 1.5 to 2 years.

Your snail will be more active in warmer water, but, IIRC the life span is shorter.

The heater is fine, he will move if it gets too hot! LOL The filter is also fine.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

OKay, thanks.

Along the name line, as Mac was suggested.............what do you guys think of Fuji? (fuji apples)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

And holy cow does he love shrimp pellets!!!


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh yes, the shrimp pellets! LOL! I have tried internal filters with snails and the fairly small amount of media seems to clog up fairly fast. I prefer a HOTB with only foam/sponge. With so many waterchanges carbon is pointless. Even happy snails create a little slime, that's what gums up filters. Once it really clogs it is hard to get out. See what happens, if the in-tank filter clogs up and becomes a headache, a HOTB may be less work for you. BTW, the amount of slime is one of a number of indicators of snail happiness. A lot of slime means something is wrong. Not what, but just worthy of investigation.

For REAL fun add an airstone, all the way on the bottom. The snail should soon climb up on it and let go which will send it flying upwards. Then the foot will stay spread out and act as an airfoil and it will float down. Some snails learn to steer.

violet


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

HAHA!! Imagine a snail playing..... Well, I'll go pick up a HOTB filter this week then......no sense messing around, huh? I don't know if he's producing an excessive amount of slime or normal, I have nothing to compare it to. He seems to be busy, eats like a linebacker, and is always out doing his thing. The tank isn't very exciting though.......mostly rocks. 

Do you suggest anything in his tank to make him a happy guy? Besides the flying snail technique (which sounds really cute btw).


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Hey,I have canas,sound too me also that is what you have.Also to keep him healthy,they really need a p.h of about 7.6-7.8 .high cal foods like greens will help keep the shell nice.The best way I found to achieve the p.h is by useing crushed coral for substrate. ..Just a oppition..Have fun ,I take mine out and play them,they eat out of my hands...really cool to watch..


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My ph is naturally on the high side so I'm good there!

I named him Fuji btw! And he loves brocolli.....

I think mine's a shy guy........if I pick him up he goes in his shell. How long do you take yours out for? I probably need to get him more used to me, I doubt he was handled much before.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

They get used to being handled it you are gentle. Pick the snail up off of the gravel instead of pulling it off the glass (which can even harm them). Some like peas with the skin taken off. If you find a super favorite food, even a wet shrimp pellet and put it literally in front of Fuji's mouth it may eat it while in your hand. It will work best if the snail is a little hungy. Just make sure your hands are very clean and no soap residue or hand cream etc.

The kind of snail you have is probably the most pet-like. They can be interactive and are smart in a snailie sort of way.

At some point the snail may *taste* you. It doesn't hurt, it is just shocking because it is unexpected. Don't drop Fuji! Really it DOES NOT HURT.

violet


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Eh, I have tons of pets that like to "taste" me.......so I wouldn't freak out. (my tarantula has held on to me with her fangs before........yeah, that sorta freaked me)

I think I will try to get him to interact with me!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, the little fry in the tank seem to like him........they rest on top of his shell. Too cute.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, post pics of yours when you get a chance and I'll post a pic of Fuji as soon as I take one!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

He/she took food out of my hand today! At first he wasn't sure but when I held the shrimp pellet up close to him, he came right out and took it..... I think this is going to be fun.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

snails are great pets i keep a brid on my desk, I'll get a canna someday when a ten gallon opens up in my house. They are quite funny. Cannas i love for their size. Right now I have to keep my little brid. Also make sure u have hard water w/ a hard pH or his shell will erode. If you're water is soft, add a peice of cuttlebone(found in the bird section onf the petstore) to build calcium for the snail's shell. Don't do this while he's still in w/ the fry, i don't know about if it'll hurt them


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I have fairly hard water....don't know the number off hand as I checked it awhile back. I probably should check it again though....


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

I get mine out no longer than a hour..It you put a lil food in your hand sometimes that helps..Also put a lil tank water in a casarol dish with a bit of his fav food.then when he comes out slowly put him on your had...As they get bigger some will tend to nibble you.the larger they are the less fun that is...lol...keep his foot in front of his mouth..lol.mine are softball size now...i don't hold big daddy too much cuz he is a hand muncher..lol..make sure your hand are clean too..


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, I saw his teeth the other day.......he was cleaning his mouth or something. Not wanting to get a chomp from those puppies!


----------

